# Cockapoo breeders in spain



## bearpaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi,
I wonder if anyone can help me. I live in Lanzarote at the moment but am considering moving to mainland Spain. 

I am desperate to get a cockapoo, I love the breed as my sister has one. I have been emailing breeders in the UK as everytime I enter cockapoo breeders, only UK ones come up.

Does anyone know of any breeders in Spain? It's not a problem getting one from th UK, but for us getting one in Spain would be cheaper Re: flights. I have my labroodle, which we flew to Lanzarote and it is expensive to fly the animals.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't help you, but I can tell you I love Lanzarote and am quite envious that you live there. 

We go out to a villa on the outskirts of PB and another in Guime. Try to get out twice a year. We really love the place and the people. 

How does your Labradoodle cope with the heat during the day?


----------



## bearpaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you for trying, it is so hard to find a breeder of cockatoos in Spain.

Lanzarote is wonderful and I agree the people are fabulous. I have met such lovely, kind, caring and generous people. The lifestyle is great and I have two young children who love the outdoors life and the relaxed way of living too! 

My Labradoodle is fine with the heat. It has been extremely hot here during the day for the last month, so we have only been able to walk him in the morning or evening, he copes very well. Their are other dogs that have thick coats and they all cope. I have just recently had my dogs haircut just to cool him down in this heat, but normally I would leave it.

The one thing that is missing in Lanzarote is the socialisation of dogs, here the locals don't see dogs the way we do, not all of them but a majority of them. A decent dog groomer would be lovely here too!!


----------



## bearpaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Not "cockertoo" but cockapoo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

bearpaw said:


> Thank you for trying, it is so hard to find a breeder of cockatoos in Spain.
> 
> Lanzarote is wonderful and I agree the people are fabulous. I have met such lovely, kind, caring and generous people. The lifestyle is great and I have two young children who love the outdoors life and the relaxed way of living too!
> 
> ...


You've exposed a gap in the market... I would love to move to Lanzarote and become the groomer/doggy socialisation person  that's wishful thinking!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Where are you on the Island? Are the kids bilingual?


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't even try, they don't breed them in Spain.

I have just checked and not even in google. And I would be careful with any private sellers that claim the are cockapoos.

I'm afraid you will have to buy it from a reputable breeder in the uk and send him over. He will have to be at least 3 months and 22 days before he is allowed to travel with a passport.

Buena suerte.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I imagine it would be hard to find a decent puppy in spain and impossible in lanzarote, If you can manage a trip to the uk I guess you have the option of either picking a breeder (uk) based on recommendations and communication by phone and internet, let them pick the puppy on your behalf then perhaps you could come over at picking up time and travel back with the pup, or travel earlier to meet breeders and pick a pup and then have it sent over when it is old enough. The best option would be if you could do both, the worst if you could do neither but have it all done on your behalf, of course there are lots of people on here that would enjoy puppy visiting on your behalf! good breeders maybe reluctant to sell a puppy that way but I think with enough communication and info from yourself they maybe ok.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, you can fly with certain airlines to Spain with the dog in a basket. Thomson for example allows it and it costs around 50 pounds. 
I am Spanish so feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Peanut said:


> Yes, you can fly with certain airlines to Spain with the dog in a basket. Thomson for example allows it and it costs around 50 pounds.
> I am Spanish so feel free to ask me any questions.


In a basket for £50? That's amazing!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

If he is under 8 kgs you can take it with you, no need to put him in the hold. 
And yes, it is very cheap. 
The only problem is that Thomson don't fly to many places.... but worth checking where they fly to. 

Iberia/Vueling allow dogs to travel everywhere in the cabin or in the hold other than to and from UK/NI destinations. A pain.


----------



## bearpaw (Sep 29, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your input. I knew that I would have to come back to the UK to get a cockapoo. I agree regarding breeders you have to be careful. 

Peanut, thank you for the info about Thomas Cook, if I could have the puppy with me that would be great. I know that can't travel until they agree 3 months and 22 days due to the rabies vaccination. I will look into Thomas Cook.


Hi Ruth, yes my children are bi-lingual only being in school for 9 months. It's me that has the problem but I am studying too, but it is a language which is beautiful with many words that have one meaning. I am getting there slowly!!

I will keep checking in every couple of days and let you know the latest.

Thank you all


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do keep in touch! 

Would love to hear all about your puppy journey and anything else about Lanzarote you want to share  what can I say? I love the place having been off the beaten track many times.


----------

